

Ask HN: Would you be interested in a wiki for cheat sheets? - kenbellows

I often find very clever or interesting 'cheat sheets' around the web, such as the HN post this morning on Max Burstein's "Python Shortcuts for the Python Beginner". And there are always helpful cheat sheets on programming languages and server config files and text editor/IDE keyboard shortcuts that I have found quite helpful when learning a new platform or technology. However, I always have to spend time looking for them around the web.<p>So I thought, perhaps a community wiki would be a good place to get all of these together in one place (with the authors' permission on a case-by-case basis, of course). Then, if I decided to pick up Scala one of these days (been meaning to), I could hop over to wiki.cheatsheets.com or whatever and search for Scala and see what has been posted.<p>So my question is, would this be something worth pursuing? Do you folks think it would be useful? Would you use it and add content when you came up with something? It wouldn't even have to be software dev specific topics. A cheat sheet on rules of thumb for baking would fit the guidelines, I would think.<p>Any thoughts or suggestions?
======
jpasden
Question: how do you define cheat sheet?

I like cheat sheets (regex, vim, Gmail hotkeys, etc.), but I wouldn't include
the article on "Python Shortcuts for the Python Beginner" in a list of cheat
sheets.

~~~
kenbellows
I'd like to define it pretty broadly, but it could certainly be narrowed down
if there's a consensus among users that it's too broadly defined, like you're
saying. In general I would define a cheat sheet as a quick reference guide
with easy access to useful bullet points that are pretty universally
applicable, i.e. things that everyone should know.

~~~
jpasden
I'd consider portability. My favorite cheat sheets are images or PDFs (one
page only). Adding an element of graphic design can really upgrade a cheat
sheet.

(Do some searches for cheat sheets in Google Images, and you'll see what I
mean.)

